# Best time of year to look for rental property in Dublin?



## bankrupt (28 Jan 2006)

Hi all,

I am in the process of looking for another place to rent in Dublin (Southside preferably, 2+ bed house or similar <=1300pm rent) but finding that there is quite a lot of demand out there so reduced opportunities for bargaining.  I don't have to move from my current home until May or June, is this a particularly busy time of year for renting and do you think I will have better luck later in the year?

Thanks,

Bankrupt.


----------



## WarrenBuffet (29 Jan 2006)

Best time of year from the point of view of a renter is just before Xmas. Loads of people try and break the lease just before Xmas so they dont have to pay rent when they are at home........ 

Sorry if this isnt much good to you!!


----------



## Janet (30 Jan 2006)

You can sometimes get lucky around May when students are leaving Dublin.  However, this isn't such a sure thing as before as the level of accomodation you're probably looking for won't be what students have been living in.  I think two-bed townhouses are just about the most popular type of rented accomodation especially for professionals who might like a place of their own but can't quite afford it and so sharing with only one other person is as close as they can get.


----------

